

Ask HN: Account password recovery? - aryounce2

Password recovery seems to be a fairly popular request here:<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=363<p>Any word on when password recovery will be available on HN? I setup my account on a work laptop long ago and am no longer at that job. I'd love to get my account back if possible.
======
ABrandt
Just email pg and request for it to be changed. It was pretty painless when I
did it, but given that it is application season...

